

Is there a site which catalogs startup ideas? - keithwarren

Does anyone know of a site where people share ideas they have for startups and find out if other people are working on similar problems?
======
T2P
There's also a subreddit you may be interested in
<http://www.reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis/>

------
zazi
Ideabing is a website that aims to share ideas -
<http://www.idea.ideabing.com/about/>

------
KeyBoardG
news.ycombinator.com :)

------
rcavezza
I was looking for something like this last week then decided to build
leanthingy.com.

------
JoshKalkbrenner
CrunchBase.com

------
mapster
sparkmuse.com is a growing interest.

------
profitbaron
<http://www.ideaswatch.com> is a website where people share and discuss
startup ideas.

~~~
xtrycatchx
got an error when i clicked on NEXT.. nice site btw, straightforward and
informative :-)

~~~
profitbaron
The site isn't mine, I remember coming across it on KillerStartups a while
ago.

